# 30G Long Cobalt Viv (update pg 2)



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

GF's parents gave me a sweet 30 gallon tank for Christmas. You know I made quick use of it. They also gave me a sweet waterfall kit but unfortunately it would look too crowded in the tank so I'm saving it for a bigger tank! I'm going for a forest floor look. I think a few ferns and Ivys will do the trick. Anyway here it is so far:

Unfortunately I forgot to take pics until this stage so here is the foam carving









Here it is after a full silicone job. The orange thing is kind of like a manhole to keep dirt from going down the siphon hole. It will be covered by that rock later.


----------



## galexie (Jun 29, 2006)

Very nice start! I love the tree root look. Will there be a water feature?


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Well.......... that was the original plan but when I started designing the whole thing I just couldn't justify the room it would take to have a waterfall. Like I said, I'm saving the waterfall for a bigger tank.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

I really like the looks of it. Great job.



Troy


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Excellent landscape. It will be interesting to see how you'll plant it. These are the kinds of landscape that if it were in my hand, I'd plant it very sparsely. Is that your plan?


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

yes, the plan is to fill the background but keep the roots visable. I also want to wedge a fern in one of the trunks. The rest will be moss.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Very nice hardscape there Dave


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

wow! I love it!


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

I really like how you did this hardscape! 
It really reminded me of a tree I saw one morning :wink:


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

wow awesome landscaping. i'm saving that pic to maybe use as a reference some day! keep us updated.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks all. Nice pic, that's what I was trying to go for but there is never enough room in these dang tanks!!!


----------



## dustin_grey (Mar 8, 2006)

Damn you... I wish I had thought of this technique. It's a great idea to carve the great stuff to continue the shape of the wood, and it looks amazing. This is going to be a cool tank in the end, and now I wish I had a tank and some cash to try it out. Nicely played.


Oh and by the way, "Impeach George W Jr.".


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

dustin_grey said:


> Oh and by the way, "Impeach George W Jr.".


Yes!!!!!! An American freedom fighter!!!


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Has anyone heard of a creeping charlie? I really want it in my viv


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Creeping Charlie is a Pilea and will probably do TOO well in a viv. That stuff grows crazy.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

perfect, is it easy to make cuttings from?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sure is.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*slddave* said:


> Has anyone heard of a creeping charlie? I really want it in my viv


Were can you buy them, in michigan?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Excellent landscaping. I might want to do that soon.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

i'm gonna have to try that in a 30 gallon


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Titan501, I found the plant in home depot.

Got some Java Moss a couple weeks ago and have been waiting for it to take hold. Couldn't wait any longer so yesterday I put the babies in. They seem to be enjoying themselves. I also put in a plant with very large flat leaves in hopes it will get them in the "mood". 

*As a side note- Thank you Mr. and Mrs. Jensen for the tank I hope you like it!!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

That thing looks great!!

Those tincs should love it.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

looks fantastic!


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## dralucas (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi, u got one question on your setup.

What have u put over the white grid on the floor, and how u have planted those plants down there? Still in pots or directly in the ground.

Well sorry if my english is wrong, i usualy speek frensh and im new on this forum. 

Thank.


----------



## john_159 (Feb 18, 2004)

*-*

nice viv.

its not jr. its just george w fyi.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

dralucas said:


> Hi, u got one question on your setup.
> 
> What have u put over the white grid on the floor, and how u have planted those plants down there? Still in pots or directly in the ground.
> 
> ...


Well do I ever have the website for you http://canadart.org/ , they are the canadian version of dendroboard as I have noticed you are from Quebec and they speak a bit of french as well. 

Now for the questions, yes the white grid is layed down. You may be able to catch a glimpse of it on page 1. The plants are directly potted into the ground. The vines from the one plant are held in the background by plastic covered paper clips that have been bent into the shape of a staple.

john_159, what are you talking about "its not jr. its just george w fyi." 
His full name is George W Bush Jr. or else my facts are seriously out of order


----------



## john_159 (Feb 18, 2004)

he's george walker bush. his dad is george herbert walker bush. no jr.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

ohhh I seee


----------

